# Professionelle Teichreinigung gesucht



## Tajai (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Hoffe ich bin hier richtig, würde eine professionelle Teichreinigung für unseren 2.000.000l Teich suchen.
Gibt es in Österreich Firmen die sowas machen? Wo liegen da in etwa die Preise?
Der Teich würde leider durch die Unwetter mit Schlamm überzogen, das Wasser ist dunkelbraun, Fische leben aber noch alle.
Lg Tanja


----------



## willi1954 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Professionelle Teichreinigung gesucht*

2 Millionen Liter ??

stell doch mal ein Bild von dem See ein 

LG Willi


----------



## Joerg (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Professionelle Teichreinigung gesucht*

Tanja,
:Willkommen2

Damit ein passender Vorschlag kommt, solltest du deinen Teich und was greinigt werden soll etwas genauer beschreiben.
Ich kenne Firmen in Süddeutschland, die auch in Österreich arbeiten.
Bei der vagen Formulierung sollte das auf Stundenbasis am fairsten sein.
Eine Fachfirma mit entsprechendem Equipment macht das raus, was du willst.


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Professionelle Teichreinigung gesucht*

Eigentlich hat Tanja es beschrieben (wenn auch zu grob), denn wenn man einen Blick in die News wirft, ggf. mit entsprechenden Suchoptionen, dann müsste es bei ihr in der gegend gut runner gemacht haben.

Meine Schlussfolgerung wäre, dass eine erhebliche Menge an Schlammausspülungen den See gekommen sind, die erstmal das Wasser trüben und die sie vermuten lassen, dass alles andere an Leben im See erheblich darunter leiden wird, da auch nicht sicher ist wieviel Schlamm dort hineingespült worden ist.

Aber genug in die Glaskugel geschaut 

Hallo & Willkommen Tanja,
ich denke, wenn Du die Problematik etwas genauer beschreibst, dann kann Dir Jörg sicher einen bzw. mehrere passenden Kontakte, wie er schreibt,  vermitteln, die sich das ganze genauer anschauen können.


----------



## Tajai (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Professionelle Teichreinigung gesucht*

Huhu und danke für eure Antworten, Bilder werden schnellstmöglich nachgereicht.

Also ich denke der Teich würde "grundsaniert" gehören, bis zu dem Unwetter hatten wir tolles klares Wasser mit ca. 1,5 m Sicht, jetzt sieht man nichts mehr außer eine braune Suppe :-(
Meiner Meinung nach gehört er komplett abgelassen, geputzt und neues Wasser rein, ABER wir haben hunderte Koi und Karpfen da drinnen und gerade die Koi sind einiges wert. 
Wie man das am besten lösen könnte das wir wieder sauberes Wasser haben weiß ich eben nicht, den Teich befüllen dauerte damals knapp 4 Monate :-(
Die Kosten zu wissen wäre auch interessant zumal ich beim stöbern auf Summen von 10.000.- bis 15.000.- Euro gekommen bin.
Das es ein vierstelliger Betrag werden wird ist klar, aber da ist die Spanne ja auch groß.

Lg Tanja


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Professionelle Teichreinigung gesucht*

:shock




:smoki


----------



## Patrick K (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Professionelle Teichreinigung gesucht*

Hallo
Ich denke es kommt darauf an, WAS für ein Schlam in den See gelaufen ist ,bei Lehmboden kann das auch Vorteile bringen (in Japan sehen die Ponds ja auch nicht anders aus)

Wenn keine Humus oder Nährstoff reiche Erde, in den See gelaufen sind ,würde ich einen Riesigen VLCF II (25Meter)mit einer Riesigen Rohrpumpe in den See hängen 

Fotos würden weiterhelfen und vielleicht Angaben zur Boden beschaffenheit

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Professionelle Teichreinigung gesucht*

Tanja,
was da reingelaufen ist, lässt sich wahrscheinlich nur vor Ort durch einen Fachmann klären.
Ist das nur Lehm, kann das dem Teich gut tun.
Nährstoffe durch Erde sollten entfernt werden, da ansonsten langfristig eine Überdüngung Probleme macht.


----------

